# Netherdrachen Questreihe und Ruf



## Anubiz24 (29. Mai 2007)

Also die Netherdrachenquests kann man ja teilweise täglich wiederholen. Mit jeder neune Rufstufe gibts Normale Quests die Ruf bringen! 

Bekommt man den Drachen irgendwann mit ner bestimmten Rufstuffe (Ehrfürchtig)?? Und kann man den dann einfach da dann Kaufen? Weil ein Typ steht da, der nur an "Offiziere" verkaufen darf!? oder auch da dann durch ne Questreihe??

Weis das einer schon?

Und die geilste Quest da ist: "Immer her mit den Eiern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Arkane Floianten droppen im gegensatz zu den Dingern ja ständig!. Hab in 5 Tagen 4 stück gefunden.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Mai 2007)

Übrigens, wer auf den Drachen spekuliert, sollte bedenken, das er ihn erst fliegen kann, wenn er 5000g abgedrückt hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Mai 2007)

und das man die netherdrachenquestreihe teil 2 überhaupt erst annehmen kann wenn man 5k g gezahlt hat und fliegen auf 300 hat...


----------



## Farook (30. Mai 2007)

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/artikel.php?aid=333


----------

